# A nice bike ride downtown



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't ride, but figured many of you folks would enjoy this


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 2, 2011)

Saw this last year!!  Some crazy A$$ mo fos for sure!  Unreal.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2011)

Pretty cool, though I found myself wishing that the camera was angled up a bit most of the time...

Did anyone else notice that he almost came down on top of a dog at 0:28?


----------



## LaneMeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

That is one crazy video.
The view at :07 is beautiful.
I'd love to see a compilation of the wipeouts from this.


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 3, 2011)

*Merde!*

Wow!! Some tight spots on the ride down.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 8, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Wow!! Some tight spots on the ride down.



I just saw this vid and was about to post a thread when I saw you guys were already on top of it. 
Looks like the camera was pointed higher at the start but a couple hard landings caused it to sag down a bit. The blind drop at 2:27 was crazy.
Looked at elevations in Valparaiso in Google Earth. Looks like the downhill could have covered as much as 1200' of vert!


----------

